

What People Are Most Grateful For - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/08/what-i-am-grateful-for/

======
bartonfink
About 4 years ago, I made a New Years resolution that, every day, I'd find one
thing I was genuinely grateful for in my life. It had a profound effect on the
way I felt and thought about my life. Problems that seemed huge in scope were
no longer as frightening - after all, I had spent all year being thankful for
the resources in my life to help me deal with said problems. Accomplishments
which made up a core part of my identity no longer seemed as central to me -
after all, I wouldn't have accomplished many of them without the accident of
great parents, teachers and opportunities. I spent that year largely stress
free, and even though I'm out of the practice now, the thought patterns are
still there and it makes for a far more pleasant day-to-day life.

I'd encourage anyone to do the same resolution. It's not a religious or
spiritual thing (I am a staunch agnostic), it's a psychological thing.

